# 담넘



## slowlikemolasses

What does 담넘 mean?


----------



## Rance

That doesn't ring me a bell.
Can you give us more details?


----------



## Yazdegerd

Perhaps 담넘 사두억? Korean for Damnoen Saduak, a district in Thailand.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Maybe. Thanks.


----------

